# Disque dur scsi interne de portable 1990



## Langellier (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
j'ai deux macintosh portables (env. 1990) qui ne fonctionnent plus. Je voudrais savoir si un disque dur de portable (qui est donc auto-alimenté) peut être utilisé par un ordinateur de bureau avec un boîtier externe scsi par exemple.
Voilà ce qui est écrit dessus :
"Pomme
Hard Disk 40SC"
"12VDC 250ma
5VDC 275 ma"
Cela me permettrait de savoir ces disques fonctionnent avant de les donner.
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2012)

Ben ce ne sont pas des disques de portable, ça, c'est du 3,5 standard, je suppose, les disques de portables n'utilisent pas de 12 volts, seulement du 5 volts !

Donc, à priori, oui, tu peux les mettre dans un boîtier, mais attention, s'ils étaient montés en interne, tu as trois résistances en forme de peigne à retirer avant de mettre le disque dans un boîtier, faute de quoi, ça ne marchera pas. Ces résistances doivent en principe être placées juste derrière le connecteur SCSI, et ne sont pas soudées mais juste enfichées.

Elles doivent ressembler à ça (une fois ôtées) :


----------



## Langellier (27 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben ce ne sont pas des disques de portable, ça, c'est du 3,5 standard, je suppose, les disques de portables n'utilisent pas de 12 volts, seulement du 5 volts !
> Donc, à priori, oui, tu peux les mettre dans un boîtier, mais attention, s'ils étaient montés en interne, tu as trois résistances en forme de peigne à retirer avant de mettre le disque dans un boîtier, faute de quoi, ça ne marchera pas. Ces résistances doivent en principe être placées juste derrière le connecteur SCSI, et ne sont pas soudées mais juste enfichées.
> Elles doivent ressembler à ça (une fois ôtées) :








Oui, ce type de disque dur est bien un 3,5 pouces, que l'on mettait à l'époque dans les premiers portables mac. Le problème c'est la connectique. Impossible de brancher la nappe sur une unité centrale ou dans un boîtier externe scsi habituel. Existerait-t-il des boîtiers universels  ou encore un cordon adaptateur !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2012)

Langellier a dit:


> Oui, ce type de disque dur est bien un 3,5 pouces, que l'on mettait à l'époque dans les premiers portables mac. Le problème c'est la connectique. Impossible de brancher la nappe sur une unité centrale ou dans un boîtier externe scsi habituel. Existerait-t-il des boîtiers universels  ou encore un cordon adaptateur !



Je ne vois pas bien sur la photo, mais le connecteur que tu as incrusté sur la photo du disque noir, il me parait un peu étroit, c'est un 40 broches, ou un 50 broches ?


----------



## Langellier (27 Avril 2012)

La nappe a 34 broches. C'est plus étroit que les nappes scsi habituelles. A part cela, le disque ressemble tout-à-fait au disque 40 Mo des macs classiques.


----------



## OrdinoMac (27 Avril 2012)

Langellier a dit:


> La nappe a 34 broches. C'est plus étroit que les nappes scsi habituelles. A part cela, le disque ressemble tout-à-fait au disque 40 Mo des macs classiques.


La connectique des disque SSCI de MacPortable n'est  pas du Scsi standard. On en parle là par exemple :

http://forum.system-cfg.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1948


----------



## iloveapple (26 Juin 2012)

Langellier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai deux macintosh portables (env. 1990) qui ne fonctionnent plus. Je voudrais savoir si un disque dur de portable (qui est donc auto-alimenté) peut être utilisé par un ordinateur de bureau avec un boîtier externe scsi par exemple.
> Voilà ce qui est écrit dessus :
> "Pomme
> ...


Moi vous m'en avez filé un


----------

